# D*/TiVo Promotions?



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi - I'm currently a DISH Sub, Digital Home Plan. My contract expires at the end of October, and because DISH doesn't carry the YES network, I'm looking to switch. I was wondering a few things:

1) I live in an area that is served by both Pegasus and Directv. I actually live in the town of Lagrange (Served by D*), but the post office that delivers to my home is in Pleasant Valley (Served by Pegasus). I have subscribed to cable in order to receive YES, and the service address I have is in LaGrange, while the billing address is PV. I've tried to get D* before, but failed because the one company I was dealing with to get equipment (Expertsatellite.com), insisted I was a Pegasus subscriber. How can I get around this?

2) What exactly do I have to return to DISH if I end my subscribership? Can I keep the dish and just change the LNB? Currently I have a Twin on there, don't know if I can fit a D* LNB on there.

3) Where is the best place online to get D* equipment? I have a very reputable DISH installer just a mile down the road, but he doesn't sell Directv. He would be willing to install D* (and I would be willing to pay him since all he has to do is switch the LNBs and receivers. I don't like getting up on my roof.). Who has the best promotions on equipment right now (or what's coming up) and who's actually reputable out there? I'm looking specifically at a DirecTIVO since I love my 501. I would also like one extra bare-bones receiver for a total of two.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

www.orbitsat.com currently lists a DirecTivo for new subs for $99.00.

Don't know about the Pegasus thing.

Don't worry about the lnb or dish, you'll get free installation with the new system.

DirecTV has the Free 4 months of everything when you buy NFL Sunday Ticket. That's good until 10/12/02.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

DirecTV is preparing to release their DirecTV PVR receiver (Tivo series II) this fall, but no one has confirmed a date the equipment will actually be available to purchase. It is expected the equipment will be available to current subscribers for $199. There may be deals for new subscribers, but again, no confirmation on that yet.

I think the series II unit will probably be your best bet for a PVR deal from DirecTV. If you can find an equal or better deal on a current generation DirecTivo, that might be worthwhile. But I think they are becoming difficult to find.

As for the service vs billing address, I don't know. Maybe setting up credit card billing rather than having your statements mailed will help.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I just went through the same thing (switching, not Pegasus)

1) can't assist
2a) DISH requires you to return the equipment (they'll send you a return box and label when you cancel) and the LNB from the sat (but you keep the actual dish)
2b) Will need to make sure that the 'free install' includes taking down existing and putting up new. Depending on what installer shows up, if your DISH eqpmt is on roof and they decide the D* sat doesn't need to go up there, they will not take down the old stuff. You will then have to go up to get the LNB (unless you agree to pay them more to do it). They can use the existing dish but the installer may not decide to do this (at least I had to REALLY sway mine to). If you pay your guy to do it, no problem but you will lose the free install. 
3) Directivo is the way to go for ongoing support and upgrades but UTV is probably best for price if you can find one. As of a couple of months ago, no one is making UTV's anymore so there is a risk the software might not be supported in the future but it is still a great product now (similar to 501 as both are based on Dishplayer) as long as you don't mind that it might be obsolete soon. You should be able to find one for $50-$100 if you call around Best Buy, Circuit City, and Radio Shack but they will be tough to track down. At that price, you don't have a major outlay if you decide to get something else a year or two from now.

From a cost standpoint, I understand the TIVO subscription prices will be dropped if you subscribe to high end programming. Basically, it's up to you to decide to put out money now (Tivo), or down the road with subscription fees and possible new equipment(UTV). 

Me - I went the UTV route and am extremely satisfied with what I have now so would only upgrade to get new technology, not necessarily new software features. Don't forget, new TIVO or UTV has two tuners so you will need a new line run and that isn't part of standard install. (Switches don't work - only a stacker or a new line will allow you to have both tuners work and stackers run over $200 and some state them to be unreliable)

(of course, it may all change next year and my above opinions are moot!)


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

It dropped across the board from $9.95 to $4.99 unless you subscribe to TC Premier, then the fee is $0.00.
Supposed to take effect no later than 11/01/02.



> _Originally posted by Ric _
> *From a cost standpoint, I understand the TIVO subscription prices will be dropped if you subscribe to high end programming. Basically, it's up to you to decide to put out money now (Tivo), or down the road with subscription fees and possible new equipment(UTV).
> *


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as I know, multi-switches are required for a system with more than two total tuners (each PVR will have two tuners, whereas a standard receiver has one). I am using a Spaun 2X6 multi-switch and it was $49 from www.mini-dishes.com

If you have four tuners or less, a 3X4 multi-switch can be had for less than $30.

You will need to run the two lines from your dual LNB dish into the multi-switch and then out from the switch to the receivers.

I recommend buying a multi-switch with more outputs than you need so you only have to purchase and install once. I bought 3X4 the first time and soon had to replace it when I bought a second UTV unit (was already using three outputs on the multi-switch and the second unit brought it to five outputs).


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

If you live in the D* area you should be able to go with them instead of Pegasus even though your ZIP says it's a Pegasus area. Maybe the easiest way would be to go through a local retailer. I don't know if you can convince any web retailers that you're not in the Peg area.

A retailer here told me that it depends on your actual location not the ZIP. He also told me Pegasus can be hard to convince that you don't belong to them.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I never really understood the Pegasus & Direct TV arrangement..I live in an area where I had no choice..all I wanted was Direct TV and some companies won't sell you add. recievers in the Pegasus area..so I would avoid if possible..thats my advice..I don't know what other people think...


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoosier _
> *I never really understood the Pegasus & Direct TV arrangement..*


Just before Directv launched, they cut a deal with the NRTC that gained Directv some cash to help offset launch costs. Certain rural zip codes became the exclusive marketing and service areas of the NRTC, where they would be the only re-sellers of Directv service and equipment. Later, Pegasus snapped up most of the NRTC areas and raised prices for their "customers" (hostages).

Dealers outside Pegasus/NRTC areas do not get their kickbacks from Directv if a cutomer buys equipment in a non-NRTC store and activates it in a Pegasus/NRTC area.

The contract is supposed to expire when the original Directv satellite dies. It's almost enough to make you wish a meteorite would wreck the satellite, huh ?


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

That explains why Pegasus is so against the possible merger with E*...


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the help. I think I may wait it out for the DirecTivo Series II promotion - if and when it comes. I've tried Radio Shack and BestBuy - all refuse to sell to me due to my zip code. They claim that they cannot use the street address - just the zip. Interestingly, though, is that if I were to use the ZIP+4 to lookup the locals for DISH, I would be bound to the NY locals (like I am now), but if I type a ZIP+4 for someone down the road (Still the same first five digits of the zip), I would be eligible for distants. Unfortunately, Pegasus doesn't use the ZIP+4 and neither does D*.


----------

